# Footie games



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I fancy a new PC footie management game.
Anyone recommend a good one?
Im not overly fussed with graphics,just detail,stats,team/player histories etc.
Been playing champ manager 97/98 for years and its great for the above reasons.
Just fancy a more modern take.


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Football Manager 2008 wins hands down.. I believe the Collier brothers who were pretty much behind the Championship Manager early series before they split from Eidos/SI (can't remember) are now the guys behind the Football Manager series, Eidos/SI went there own way and manage to keep the CM name but with their own new code.

So the FM series is from the same guys who brought you CM 97/98, if that makes any sense, hah!


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

well said. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

brucie said:


> Football Manager 2008 wins hands down.. I believe the Collier brothers who were pretty much behind the Championship Manager early series before they split from Eidos/SI (can't remember) are now the guys behind the Football Manager series, Eidos/SI went there own way and manage to keep the CM name but with their own new code.
> 
> So the FM series is from the same guys who brought you CM 97/98, if that makes any sense, hah!


Nice one.ill keep an eye out,ty.


----------

